# Road's End Sign Complete!



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally got to spend some time on my first prop for the season. I've always wanted a sign for our haunt and here it is.

























and a video (not tha' the darn thing moves, but just tha' I wanted to)
Projects 08 :: Sign video video by crawfordforester - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid101.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid101.photobucket.com/albums/m41/crawfordforester/Projects%2008/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@m41/crawfordforester/Projects%2008/100_1187

more on the construction can be found at:
Projects 08 pictures by crawfordforester - Photobucket

Thanks to all who helped me out with this project! That's why this place is so great!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That sign is beautiful! Well done my friend.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto! What's that blue line in the vid near the end?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

That is a very cool piece of work. Congrats.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, that looks very good mounted.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice job congrates


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats excellent. Looks very old, and creepy!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Very nice - I like it a lot. Now I'm going to have to come up with a name for mine just so I can make a sign like that.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That looks like it's been around for a while, great job!!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nailed it... great job... super idea.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Woohoo! Thats sooo freaking cool, well done.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - if my haunt had a name, I'd want a sign just like that!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great look and very well made. Thanks for the build pics.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

That is perfect! you did a fantastic job!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's Great.. Now can you make me one LOL.. Just kidding..Great job!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Turned out very well. May have to borrow that idea.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Very well done, it turned out great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turned out great Lew
I love the real wood instead of 2x whatevers...
It lights up good
Really great job


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

That thing turned out great! Nice work very original!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks great, what did you use to keep the light from shining through the rest of the sign? I looked at the build pics and couldnt tell.
Great Job.


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great like something out of a movie. Where's Jason?


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Perfect, just perfect.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

That thing looks nice and I will agree that this place is great.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really well done. Great job.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Brilliant! I'll be picking up some lights this Christmas to create a sign of my own for next year. How could someone not want something like that?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweet! The rope lashing is a nice touch and the wood finish is superb. That glowing night shot's going into my digital picture frame :jol:


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks very professional. Great job!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOVE the sign! Add this to the ever-growing list of stuff I want to make.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

That's a great looking sign, lewlew! Excellent creative use of the rope lights! Awesome job on the wood finish, too! 

I just happen to have about three lengths of that stuff up in the attic. . . . . hmmmm, lemme see now.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Good use of the lights! I have some of those sitting around in boxes.... hmmmm
heheh


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow!! Thank you all very much! Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you folks but I only have access through work and I've been off for a few days. Thank you for all the great comments.


Sickie Ickie said:


> Ditto! What's that blue line in the vid near the end?


Lol That's the blue spotlight I was holding while trying to film in the dark and not fall on my a$$ over the cords and crap I had around my feet.

I know we're not supposed to discuss methods here but I have to answer at least one question.


SoCal Scare said:


> Looks great, what did you use to keep the light from shining through the rest of the sign? I looked at the build pics and couldnt tell.


The latex paint on the rest of the sign keeps the light from shining through. Sort of. You can't tell in the pics but the overall sign has a bit of a rosy hue from the light shining through despite the paint.

Again, thanks for all the comments. Now back to prop work all you slackers!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

Really nice work...and could do double duty as a gallows, if need be, LOL.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Lew...good work


----------

